# GunBroker question



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright, I have a quick question for you guys. Do/have any of you guys used the site GunBroker.com??

I was looking at it, and there are some nice deals on there. You can get an XDm in the 500 range, with 25 shipping and a 25 dollar transfer fee. That comes out cheaper than Cabela's or Gander by quite a bit. Maybe it's full of scammers, so if any of you have had good experiences or horror stories with it, please let me know.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've never used gunbroker, but I have heard a few good things about it. Make sure you locate a local FFL dealer before you order the gun, and check their prices for transfers as well.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought a couple handguns on GunBroker and my experiences were excellent. Shipping was fast and everything was as described. Both of my purchases were from sellers with great feedback. It's just like eBay (or any auction site for that matter), do your research on the seller before buying.

Good luck. :smt023


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I know this is probably a dumb question but in MN you need a permit to purchase, does this hold true with GunBroker??? I would assume so, but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

cmaki413 said:


> Ok, thanks. I know this is probably a dumb question but in MN you need a permit to purchase, does this hold true with GunBroker??? I would assume so, but I'm not quite sure.


You do the transfer through whichever FFL you have the firearm shipped to. The FFL does all of the paperwork.


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

So I'd just give them my permit?


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, take your permit and your license to whichever licensed dealer you chose and have your gun picked out when you get there. Shop around, places charge different amounts for transfers, you may be able to beat 25$...


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Never had any problems with GunBroker.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

just won a glock 23 from gunbroker, should be here soon, i'll let you know how transaction and satisfaction goes.

i thought i was getting a killer deal for $375 shipped, till i read in find print it was a generation 2. did i overpay?


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Dealt with them several times. Not one problem at all.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I tried to make an account. I had gmail back when you either had to pay or knew someone that had already paid that could give out a certain number of free accounts. Now it comes up as a free account like hotmail and yahoo so I cant sign up. Have a cousin and a friend that is on there. I dont think neither has bought anything. Most things I have seen have been priced high. 

For example. The mention of the xd in the $500 range, $25 for shipping and $25 for transfer fees. A new one at the local gun shop runs like $540. Not saying it is all like this but the few little things I have looked at were like that.


----------

